# jager heater?



## sjm1978 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok i have a marineland stealth pro heater but the temp is off by a few degrees. so i got a jager heater and it says dont submerse it past the water level line thats on it. i saw the same heaters at my lfs and they use the same heaters and they have them fully submerged. so my question is can the one i have be fully submerged?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a 250watt EboJager TS heater that Ive had at the bottom of my 75 for 9 years now. I read awhile ago that they never got/went for UL approval for submersible. It is designed with double o-rings. Just make sure you have it plugged into a GFIC outlet and unplug it when you reach into the tank. Not because it doesnt say submersible but because you should do this with any heater.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

sjm1978 said:


> ok i have a marineland stealth pro heater but the temp is off by a few degrees. so i got a jager heater and it says dont submerse it past the water level line thats on it. i saw the same heaters at my lfs and they use the same heaters and they have them fully submerged. so my question is can the one i have be fully submerged?


those heaters are advertised as submergible so many places including eheim, but the manual says its not!
i really wish they would get their ducks in a row over there


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Sure you're not reading it backwards? Most heaters, including submersibles, have a line for max emersed. Emersed is the opposite of submersed. The heater tube must be submersed up to the level of the line or the heater will break or even shatter.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Run a search on here or other forums. Basically it has something to do with some legal/safety crap, but it's allegedly the same construction and can allegedly be put underwater.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Franzi said:


> Run a search on here or other forums. Basically it has something to do with some legal/safety crap, but it's allegedly the same construction and can allegedly be put underwater.


Its not UL approved for submersible use.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Newt said:


> Its not UL approved for submersible use.


Ahhh yes... good 'ol UL. You're probably right on that one.

They likely had a fit because the entire heater isn't submersible. You can't plug it in underwater and therefore it is not truly submersible because the plug is not waterproof.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

JERP said:


> Ahhh yes... good 'ol UL. You're probably right on that one.
> 
> They likely had a fit because the entire heater isn't submersible. You can't plug it in underwater and therefore it is not truly submersible because the plug is not waterproof.


I've had a 250 watt Ebo at the bottom of my 75 for 9 years now. I think if it wasnt waterproof/submersible then it would have leaked by now.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Newt,
Is the plug end underwater too? There's not many submersible power strips around  

but yeah. I had an Ebo that worked for over 15 years across several tanks. It broke during a move. The business end is plenty submersible.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

copyed from the manual!

Do not submerge:
Water level must never be over
water level mark on the housing.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll just go ahead and cast my vote for the fluval e-series here.

It has an LCD that displays the temperature, LCD backlight turns blue when cold, turns red when hot, green when good, flashes when off by more than 5F. Has a guard around it to protect animals from getting burned.


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

The Jagers are submersible and one of the best heaters out there.

Here's a short youtube for you:


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

rsn48 said:


> The Jagers are submersible and one of the best heaters out there.
> 
> Here's a short youtube for you:


not according to eheim, but then again what do they know
and that is the basis of this thread


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I have been a fan of ebo jager for over 20 years. 
BEST heater made.


I purchased two more a few months ago and at first was confused.
It is totally submergible. You may also notice how much thicker the cord is compared to the "green" version previously sold. It may have had a pending UL - not sure though.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I bought three of them not too long after Eheim purchased Jäger. I haven't had any problems. I've had to calibrate them with their blue button, but that's all. Some have been fully submerged, some haven't. They have that heavy duty cord like Aquaticz mentioned

It was funny about the submerged, not submerged thing going on right after Eheim bought them. One month ThatFishPlace's catalog would say fully submersible and the next month the catalog would say that it wasn't. It kept going back and forth for several months. This is what their add says now:
"Improved design and performance make the Ebo-Jäger an ideal choice in aquarium heaters. These automatic heaters offer a special low-water protection safety switch with prevents glass breakage due to thermal shock. The precision bi-stable thermostat holds to the selected temperature within plus or minus 1/2 a degree and will not receive any TV or radio interference. An easy-to-adjust temperature control dial, six-foot double-insulated power cord, and 1-year manufacturer guarantee round out the excellent features of this heating solution."

Eheim says this about them: "Simple ideas often are the best ones, for example, the aquarium heater as a rod. The heating rod is simply hung in the water and heats it. It's true that principle is still the same as decades ago, but a lot has changed in the meantime. Today the JÄGER aquarium heater is an ultra-modern thermal device using the best available technology. Now - with in its new jacket of laboratory glass - it offers another an extra quality dimension.

 * The temperature can be precisely adjusted from 18° to 34°C and readjusted if required. The control accuracy is +/- 0.5°C.
* The heat is controlled to a constant temperature. The heating function is indicated by an on/off control lamp
** The heater can be fully immersed, is protected against running dry and is suitable for fresh or marine water.*
* The glass jacket enlarges the heating surface and ensures optimum even heat transfer. Thus, a smaller wattage than other brands will heat the same volume of water.
* Jacket of laboratory safety glass

Laboratory safety glass was made for research purposes. Therefore, it is free from pollutants, which could seep into the water. It is resistant to chemical and biological substances. It does not have any fissures and hair cracks, which condensation water can penetrate. And it is shatter-proof ie. resistant to cold water shock, which can occur during maintenance or sudden water level changes."


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll just go ahead and retract my vote for the fluval e-series here.


----------

